# LC9 ported barrel



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Any body ever have there LC9 barrel and slide ported? If so did it make a difference in this fine snappy little pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend it - gun is so short as it is. In a concealed carry gun - if you fire it in a self defense situation too close to your face or body, you could have issues. I wouldn't personally carry ANY ported gun for a concealed carry gun. But something that short? No way.

Try a different gun. True - all the small guns will have more recoil than a larger one. But, for its size, the Shield has less felt recoil (in my opinion) than some larger guns. My HK P2000sk also doesn't have much recoil, but it is a double stack.


----------

